# Temperature and clothing



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good website (or have their own 'chart' they can post) on linking temperature with clothing (or rather the other way round). For example the weather forecast says 64 F in London today. Is that medium weight or light weight weather? When does it become overcoast weather? Googling produces charts for cyclists and so on but not for a chap going for a walk into town. 

Trimmer


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Trimmer, take those cyclist charts and toss them in your fireplace for a few BTU's. There are to many variables in human body mass, metabolism, age, level of activity, diet, sleep--- shall I continue? Carry a small notebook and note how your various ensembles work in different weather conditions. This is called your 'dope' book by target shooters, not that we are dopes ( usually) but from 'doping the wind.' Pretty soon you will have a good weather eye for dressing. Remember the old adage ' if your cold put on a hat' and a cuppa tea and some digestives will keep your internal thermostat happy. More people are unknowingly dehydrated in cold weather than hot!


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

I would imagine a lot is dependant upon where you grew up and what climate you are used to. After growing up in a suburb of NYC I moved north for college. After spending four years dealing with the Upstate New York winters I moved here to Philly. I rarely find the need to wear a heavy coat down here, but I often see folks bundled as if they are traveling the arctic plains.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Kav said:


> Remember the old adage ' if your cold put on a hat' and a cuppa tea and some digestives will keep your internal thermostat happy.


Very true. Just make you have some chocolate digestives.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

My goodness, you need a chart to show you how to dress yourself in the morning?


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> Does anyone know of a good website (or have their own 'chart' they can post) on linking temperature with clothing (or rather the other way round). For example the weather forecast says 64 F in London today. Is that medium weight or light weight weather? When does it become overcoast weather? Googling produces charts for cyclists and so on but not for a chap going for a walk into town.
> 
> Trimmer


www.askandyaboutweather.com


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Kav said:


> Trimmer, take those cyclist charts and toss them in your fireplace for a few BTU's. There are to many variables in human body mass, metabolism, age, level of activity, diet, sleep--- shall I continue? Carry a small notebook and note how your various ensembles work in different weather conditions. This is called your 'dope' book by target shooters, not that we are dopes ( usually) but from 'doping the wind.' Pretty soon you will have a good weather eye for dressing. Remember the old adage ' if your cold put on a hat' and a cuppa tea and some digestives will keep your internal thermostat happy. More people are unknowingly dehydrated in cold weather than hot!


Well somebody needs to not throw stuff into the "fireplace" DON'T PEOPLE EVER KNOW ABOUT SOMETHING CALLED..... a RECYCLING BIN?

Earth is dying here! and Global Warming, fireplace must be the BEST idea to help prevent global warming.

All that smoke going into the air 

tsk tsk kav.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Blimey !

A resurrection _and_ with the initials JC.

Normally I don't feed 'em, but someone did a lot of research ino the vapourish obscure.
Hard Core.

Grudging respect here, tempered with dog/bone insight.

F.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a good preponderance. One hundred years ago, people were not as, how can I say it, big, as they are now. I don't even think we could return to romanticized dress (from a hundred years ago) even if we wanted to... I'm sure there is a link between huskier people and layers of clothes that results in huskier people getting hotter than people (of the past) did when wearing the exact same clothes (but clothes of even weightier fabric). Does anybody follow what I'm saying? This truism needs to be acknowledged and considered when designing clothes today.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

JCV said:


> Well somebody needs to not throw stuff into the "fireplace" DON'T PEOPLE EVER KNOW ABOUT SOMETHING CALLED..... a RECYCLING BIN?
> 
> Earth is dying here! and Global Warming, fireplace must be the BEST idea to help prevent global warming.
> 
> ...


I couldn't help noticing this post of yours. Gonna take some carbon offsets to make up for those fluffy shirts.


> I am soo bad xD but I put it on an air fluff setting for 80 min, and/or low setting if I want to wear the shirt, shorts, or pants again..


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> I'm sure there is a link between huskier people and layers of clothes that results in huskier people getting hotter than people (of the past) did when wearing the exact same clothes (but clothes of even weightier fabric). Does anybody follow what I'm saying? This truism needs to be acknowledged and considered when designing clothes today.


It's merely synthetic fabrics/blends and air conditioning. The average temperature has not risen much over the years; rather the duration of warmer weather has increased.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Trimmer said:


> Does anyone know of a good website (or have their own 'chart' they can post) on linking temperature with clothing (or rather the other way round). For example the weather forecast says 64 F in London today. Is that medium weight or light weight weather? When does it become overcoast weather? Googling produces charts for cyclists and so on but not for a chap going for a walk into town.
> 
> Trimmer


In NYC,64 degrees would mean a light jacket or maybe a light sweater cause it would be cooler in the morning.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps the most effective method for determining how one should dress on any given day, goes as follows:

...as you awaken and using your left hand, beat your alarming clock into silence. Arise from bed and pull on your robe...stumble to the kitchen and get the pot of coffee perking (real men still perk their coffee these days ), glancing out the window (over the sink) at the large circular thermometer, determine the temperature. Go back upstairs, shower, shave and look out the bathroom window...up at the sky...to determine the level of overcast. Go to your closet and dress accordingly. Return to the kitchen and enjoy a good cup (or two)of Joe. It works like a charm, almost every time!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

In Atlanta, daily temperature can vary 30 degrees or more between morning and mid-day.

Layering is your friend!

My philosophy is to layer in such a way that you look good regardless of the composition of layers: take off a jacket? Looks good. Put on a sweater? Fine. And so on.

I keep a cashmere cardigan in my office, and a light jacket in my car (or a heavy one, depending on seasons).

A rule of thumb I've always used for cycling and hiking: if I feel warm as soon as I go outside, I'm dressed too warmly; if I feel cold, not warmly enough. If I don't really "notice" the temperature, it's just right. And again, I layer, since a 40 degree morning might be a 60 degree afternoon.

D.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*In Los Angeles*

... one relishes the cooler months (weeks) when jackets can be worn comfortably.

In the morning having stepped outside to check on things you go to the kitchen, boil water while you grind the coffee, and when the whistle blows put the coffee and hot water into the coffee squasher (aka French press), stir it around and wait three minutes, stir again, top off the water, squash and then pour a nice cup of coffee, which you take outside to enjoy in the cool morning while listening to the birds shout. Because the diurnal variation in temperature is usually 20 decrees and not uncommonly 30 degrees, mornings are pleasant even in mid summer, which can run into September.

I used to perk coffee. It has a scorched taste. For many years I boiled it. That is I combined coffee and water in a pan and stirred over a moderate heat bringing it just to a boil. The squasher is easier.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

NYC can vary with the temperatures,just lately we've had 12 degrees with 8 inches of snow and a few days later,It was all gone as temperatures rose up to 70 so it's like you don't whether to wear a heavy jacket or short sleeve shirt.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

JCV got _served_!



Mad Hatter said:


> I couldn't help noticing this post of yours. Gonna take some carbon offsets to make up for those fluffy shirts.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just got to make sure the temperature is right,always listen to the weather forecast the day before.


----------

